# Buttercup the satin RY & her babies!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

so at like midnight last night my satin RY had 8 babies! She was breed to my chocolate buck jack not sure what all they carry but still excited  I'm hoping that her big ears carry onto her kits and if I'm lucky maybe they'll be satin so here she is


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

She does have lovely ears, fingers crossed for an exciting outcome


----------

